# UK Spouse visa - Documents checklist 2015 need help



## moe1989 (Apr 28, 2015)

UK Spouse visa - Documents checklist April 2015 

Wife in Pakistan to UK 

Thanks


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I followed this guide to supporting documents.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## moe1989 (Apr 28, 2015)

What Timeline for Spouse visa To UK ?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Can depend on where you apply from.

https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no definitive list of documents. It depends on your situation-how you're meeting the financial requirement, how you're meeting the accommodation requirement. Check the forum for document checklists to get an idea and then you have to figure out what documents best fit your situation.

Spouse visa applications from Pakistan generally take several months to process.


----------



## moe1989 (Apr 28, 2015)

I`m fully time employment earn £18600

Live with parents 

have saving too

will be easy ?

can someone checklist 2015


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

moe1989 said:


> I`m fully time employment earn £18600
> 
> Live with parents
> 
> ...


There are numerous checklists on the forum. Use the search function.


----------

